# razza's journal



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

well.here goes,im new to this and i have been going the gym for about a month now, im reading up on here to try and get my diet sorted.

im 22 years old

im 5ft 10

weigh 11st

i dont no my bf yet,

and i was going to put up some pics so i you guys/girls can hopefully see were i need to improve,

do i take normal pics before a workout, or after a work out and tense up, not that there would be much difference but never mind,


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Post up your diet, training, goals etc an some of the more experianced people will point you in the right direction mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, get it all up mate. Best thing I did was put up a journal Learning a load every day.

I took mine before workout and tensed. I believe its a fairer representation of what you look like.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Do both, as long as all of your comparison pictures are exactly the same it doesn't really matter.


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

helo again and thanks for the replys.my diet which i started this week, so far goes like this,

between

6;30-7:30 porridge

10-11 tuna pasta

1-2 chicken.may be with some salad

4-5 full mean, chicken,steak, trying to start eating rice,although i dont like it

then i usually work out between 6 onwards so should i eat or drink something after i have worked out

i no that is not so much of a diet, im just trying to have a big protein intake and less fat

i will post my picture tonight,

my goal are to increase the size of my chest,arms etc, all body areas.,but i have a slight stomach so im trying to tone that up but need to get rid of the fat first

monday- biceps

tuesday-stomach and triceps

wednesday-shoulders

thursday- i play football so dont usually go

friday-chest

i try to fit my back into that when possible

as i want to increase the size of my muscles, do i do small heavy reps, im currently doing 4 x 10

thanks you


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate you need to eat some protien in your first meal also you need to eat a meal every 2/3 hours

After training you should have whey protien and some form of high gi carbs like dextrose or wms(waxymaise starch)

Hope this helps mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

course this helps, thanks. any suggestion what to have for my first meal then, i will get myself some whey protein over the weekend, any suggestions, and gi carbs and dextrose are like a foreign language, ha, were will i find them,

thanks again joey


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

You can buy corn flour from a supermarket mate am told it's the same as wms (I buy my wms and whey protien from myprotien.co.uk)

I like eggs first thing in the morning but if you really don't like them you could add whey however eggs are far better mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

i am sooooooooooooooooo sorry there so big,didnt no they would be and dont no how to make them smaller,if anyone can tell me then please do, i look ruff i no, i had only just got up, but its pretty obviously what areas i need to work on,that last pic makes me sick


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

razzaefc said:


> im 5ft 10
> 
> weigh 11st
> 
> ...


Gosh i love posts like this:lol: if your 11 stone you dont need any one to tell you where you need to improve via pictures because you need to gain every where and if you dont know your body fat it means your holding a lot of fat because as soon as some one sees a hint of their abbs they shout from the rooftops about how ripped they are. Now stop making me feel arkward by looking at your shirtless pics and get your routine fixed

Fat is good if its its good fat.

Breakfast: large porrige, 3 whole eggs, large glass of lactaid milk, apple

Lunch: large tuna pasta with a banana and 10 fish oil tablets

mid afternoon: meal replacment shake and a spoon of an oil complex like udos oil

Dinner: steak large potatoe lots of green veg

After training: 2 scoops of whey protein powder and 2 pieces of fruit

Bed: lots of cottage cheese two spoonfulls of peannut butter

Train 3 times per week and look up a good routine on here.

Keep up your football and add in some extra cardiovascular exercise whenever possible.

Sleep 8 hours per night.

Dont drink frequently.

Keep it up for a couple of years and you will have a superb body that very few people have OR keep going as you do waste time in the gym and never look like you have worked out in your life.

In case you think this post is mean i am repping you in advance:whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done for posting up pics mate

Listen to cons advise an you will grow mate:thumbup1:

Straight to the point con no messing about great post


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

jesus con, put me in my place there, thats exactly what im looking for, so thanks

i was thinking about a protein drink that doest have any extra carbs as i want to loose my stomach, but you seem to think whey protein drinks are for me!

i want to tone up first and hopefully gain a six pack,will i get them results with what you have just told me

thanks again you two


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

razzaefc said:


> jesus con, put me in my place there, thats exactly what im looking for, so thanks
> 
> i was thinking about a protein drink that doest have any extra carbs as i want to loose my stomach, but you seem to think whey protein drinks are for me!
> 
> ...


 Whey shakes are usually pretty much carb and fat free.

Look at the long term mate, at the moment if you were lean enough to have abbs you would look like a streak of p#ss.....now train hard for a year gain muscle which will increase your BMR which in turn helps shed the fat and then you will have a good body with a six pack. EVERY ONE wants abbs right NOW with out realising the harsh reality that you would look horrible and stick like if your abbs were visable now. Walk before you can run :rockon:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bump...


----------



## kezzerEFC (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my god, sorry to jump in on your journal here Ryan (razzer is my bro) but Con - you are hilarious! Love the harshness, great advice!

Guys, if I post a journal too, would be mind giving me a kick up the a*se like you have done for Ryan? Now I'm going to add pictures, of which I am NOT proud, so if any of you laugh (or gag in ryan's case, sorry bro, it has to be done lol) I will be mortified, but I can take the criticism so don't hold back!

I'll stop gatecrashing your page now bro.......Kez x

Oh and Ry, there's loads of fish oil capsules in the cupboard above the oven, get started mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

con, im not looking to get bigger like a body builder, i just want to tone up, have at least some sort of chest muscles, slightly bigger shoulders arms etc and eventually a six pack, im willing to put the work in and the diet, but im slightly confused as to how i go about doing that,will i good diet,plenty of protein and hard work not get me what im looking for?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

razzaefc said:


> con, im not looking to get bigger like a body builder, i just want to tone up, have at least some sort of chest muscles, slightly bigger shoulders arms etc and eventually a six pack, im willing to put the work in and the diet, but im slightly confused as to how i go about doing that,will i good diet,plenty of protein and hard work not get me what im looking for?


 Mate the only way to look toned is to train like a bodybuilder, you are under the illusion it is easy to build a bodybuilders body it is not!

It takes years and years of training and in most cases a healthy dose of anabolic steriods.

If you follow what i say in a year you should look like you work out and in two years you should have a nice toned beach body but you will be in no way ready to compete as a bodybuilder. 

I can see your looking for ways out, what i have outlined looks far too much like hard work so you want some thing easy so you can just cruise along to a nice abbs and a more muscular upper body, which is fair enough you can do as you like but if you ask most people, what i have outlined is not all the much work in the great scheme of things and what people actually do do to get their bodies.........


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

well,so far iv been going for about 8 weeks, and today i was told i look like i have lost weight, i was gutted as i thought i could see some difference, i have gone from 11st to 10,9 and a half. but i can see a slight improvement

my diet is,

morning, porridge, with two boiled eggs

11am either chicken breast, tuna pasta or ham slices with salad

2pm the same as the above but different orders

5pm, chicken,steak,pork, always with veg,

i am in the process of buying a protein whey supplement,do i need to eat more carbs to stop me loosing wight and gain in size,

thank you


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

Eat more of anything you shoudn't be dropping weight if your looking to get bigger lol and the only way to stop that is eat more.

quality fats, lots of carbs and lots of protein aim for atleast 3000 kcals a day. Atleast 180g of protein.

I had the same mindset as you when i started and i really regret it now i could of got so much bigger if i actually decided to EAT!!

Edit: just read all of con's posts lol just listen to him awesome advice.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great progress dan-mel just shows what lots of eating and hard work can do

Razza mate you need to be eating more at least 6meals a day (i'm eating 9 at the mo bulking)

Try an follow the diet con give you an it will work wonders, If it's hard to fit into your daily routine it mite be a good idea to buy some plastic food boxes (like wat some Chinese food comes in LOL) an make all your meals up the nite before an just eat them cold wen you get chance through the day

I carry all my meals around in my man bag:whistling:

Keep going mate an that six pac isn't too far away


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

rite. thanks, im going to improve my diet and go with cons, should i gain weight aswell as muscle using that diet.con you mite be able to answer that,

as im looking at buying a protein whey drink, do i need a meal replacement aswell for the afternoon which would mean i take one of each,one a day, thanks again guys


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone want to update and answer my question,thanks


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you will gain weight mate a little fat included but don't worry about it most of the weight increase will be muscle

Whey protien is only really any good right after training mate

As for a meal replacement there quite handy if your job dosent give you time to eat a proper meal (I use far to many meal replacements LOL) I like to add oats to the meal replacement to up the cals also I have fish oil caps to slow down the gi of the shake

Hope this helps mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

joey,once again, thanks for the advice, ill be getin my first protein whey drink on saturday and i might even through in a replacement aswell.

nice one joe


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

any time mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

i dont no were to put a general question,so i will put it in my blog,

do any of you have a protein shake after cardio. or just your weights workout,

thanks


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone wana answer that quik question for me,thanks


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you can add one after cardio mate

What time do you do your cardio? What type? And how intense is it?


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

what a surprise its you again joey.haha

on a tuesday i do 40-50 min jog

and on a thursday i play 7 a side football for 60 mins


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah me again LOL

That's pretty intense cardio mate if you want to drop fat do cardio either first thing in the morning or right after weights at a lower intensity

But if your just trying to get fit I would say add in some high gi carbs with your whey to aid recovery mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks again joey, i think your the only one who bothers to read my blog,ha

im looking to just get my bf down a bit, as im pretty fit already.

i will start doing my jog in the morning before work then, but i doubt my mates will fancy a game of footy at 6.30 in the morning,haha


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the reason no one posts is because con pretty much gave you all you need mate

In my opinion it's better to build some muscle then chip away fat and see were you are, your bf is already low mate it's lower than mine an I have abs if you see what I mean


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

well if your saying yours is already lower than mine, then thats encouraging, as you can defo see your abs, i think i can start to see mine slightly at the top. but my lower abs, although seem solid when tensed seems to just be round, like a fat stomach if you get what i mean


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

no mate your bf looks lower than mine at the mo it's all about wats under the fat

The more there is under the fat the more will show through even when you put on loads of fat if that makes sense LOL?


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

helo again,just a quickie, i usually work out after work between 6 and 8. but this friday i am going in the morning, starting my workout at 6 30. should i eat something before i go, if so what.and should i just have a shake after my workout instead of breakfast, thanks


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

LEGS????????????


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mate you really need to listen to Con his advice is exactly what you need to do. Get you diet squared away get on a good training program, compound exercises, i would recommend a bill star 5x5. Then spend a year or two training before you even think of cutting.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh and where clean trousers in your next photograph.


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

fozy, thanks for replying, i have been on cons diet for close to 6 weeks now,so thats sorted, and i havent a clue what i bill stat 5x5 is. i am aware of the trouser thing, my gf pointed it out when i showed her the pics, thanks for the advice thought,

any chance you could answer my latest question about what to eat before a workout and afterwards if im training at 6,30 am, just the one off though,thanks


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

helo again, its been 4 moths since i started they gym, the longest i have ever stuck it out,now i have stuck to cons diet pretty well, apart from the last two weeks, and since i started i have gone from doing 4x10 using 18's dumbells to doing 4x10 26's on dumbell press, i think thats what there called, so i am progressing, but i cant see any progression when i look at myself,

my shoulders look slightly better but thats it,

and i can feel my abs coming on nice under my stomach but i can see **** all because of the fat covering them,

and i cant get rid of that suborn fat on my lower abs, should i change something so i can start seeing just the smallest improvement on my chest

thanks


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

.


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone care to help.thanks


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright mate, unfortunately this is a long process, just stick with it and don't lose heart. You'll get there eventually!!

If you're finding it's becoming a drag you could always switch your routine round, better that they losing interest :thumbup1:


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

at last a bit of encouragement, thanks mate, thats all i need, a bit of reassurance that im not ****ed up and it just takes a time, i think i will add some different things into my routine and switch things around a little, thanks again


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd say if your not making progress just up calories for a few weeks and reasses

Keep your chin up mate it is a very long prosses, try an take pics every 3months an check for progress

You could also try logging all your workouts on here and it will give people a better idea were you are and it will help them to help you

Good luck mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

well its been four months now,so i will take some pics, i have just changed my workout, well i think i have,does changing mean, change the around what two muscles i have been doing,or does it mean change the actual exercises i do for each much, add some new ones etc, can i ask aswell, what increasing my calories would do while working out, might sound stupid but i dont no, thanks joe


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

any type of change mate it might be the type of exersice or the amount of reps or what muscle groups you train on the same day but in my opinion you havnt bin training long enough to warrent any big changes

Upping cals will give your body what it needs to make progress mate trust me if you up cals in 3 months time you will see progress on your pics


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

nice one joey, as useuall, very helpful.chears mate, one last question, how do i go about upping my cals, what sort of food etc, and when? answer this and ill leave you alone for a couple of months untill i get stuck again haha


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

add oats or peanut butter (or both) to your shakes is one way. basically eating more. if you stick your diet up i'm sure we could give some suggestions


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I agree with pasta add oats and pb to your shakes mate and/or add in an extra meal if you can't stomach more food in one sitting

If you want to get really creative check out some of the recipies on this site for making your own protien bars and eat them on top of your regular meals

Hope this helps mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I agree with pasta add oats and pb to your shakes mate and/or add in an extra meal if you can't stomach more food in one sitting

If you want to get really creative check out some of the recipies on this site for making your own protien bars and eat them on top of your regular meals

Hope this helps mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks you two,

heres my diet

6-8 breakfast porridge, 3 boiled eggs

10-11 chicken breast

12-2 tuna pasta

3-5 meal replacement shake

6-7 steak, veg,mash or similar stuff,

work out

then another pre workout shake

before bed, just started again with the cotage cheese and peanut butter,

im a plasterer so i cant always stop when i want, i try and leave three hours between each meal


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

razzaefc said:


> thanks you two,
> 
> heres my diet
> 
> ...


Made a few changes to your diet that should help

For rice I use the batchelors savory rice cos it's flavored and easy to cook

If you want to add sauce etc to flavor things that's fine

If I was you I would pic one day a week to weigh your self (Thursday for me) and first thing in the morning check your weight if it dosent rise for two weeks on the trot just up your cals again


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for that, if im honest, i think im goin to struggle with all the added stuff, i will give it a good go though. my meal replacement shake is what i use as my pre workout shake, the guy in the shop told me it was fine and on the tub it says it can be used for that also, what do you think, its sci-mx lean grow, few people on here use it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

do you mean post workout ? If so then I personaly would say no reason being after a hard workout your muscles need carbs and protien fast so whey and a high gi carb source is best to replenish, also because it digests so fast it causes an insulin spike wich helps suck all the protien/carbs into the muscles, insulin is one of the most anabolic hormones in the body

With this in mind post workout (directly after training) is the only time you want an insulin spike as it's a storage hormone and if the muscles don't need repleneshing insulin will just store everything as fat hence the reason sugar makes you fat, this is also the reason I suggested fishoil caps with your shakes as fat digests slowely so it will lower the gi of the shake and as a result less insulin wich means less fat storage

Your meal replacement shake will be designed not to cause a spike in insulin because it is intended to be used between meals, so if used after training you miss out on your bodys own natural insulin wich just seems a waste to me

This is just my opinion am sure other people may disagree


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry I didn't even answer your q properly pre workout (before you go the gym) it will be fine


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks joe and greek, i started my improved diet yesterday,its hard to stomach so much food though,

joey, i paid £50 for a 5kg tub, but if you saying its not realy ideal for a after workout shake then i suppose i have been ripped off, do you have a link for the protein drink you use, you get yours of myprotein,co.uk dont you, i did look on there but i couldnt find one for me, any help would be appreciated, thanks again


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

go in the carbohydrate section and look up waxy maize starch it's dirt cheep and in the protien section look up whey protien also very cheep and just mix the two after your workout

Sorry I can't post links as am on my iPhone

What you have bought isn't useless mate it's a great substitute for a meal if you find it hard to eat a lot but I would also have fish oil caps at the same time and add oats into the shake

Hope this helps mate


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

i have bough the fish oil caps and have been having them as you said,

i will have a look at them both and get some orders placed,cheers


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

is it the "imapct whey protin" im looking at, what size do you use and how long does it last,


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah mate an 1kg should last you a month


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks joey, i will put an order in now,

one last thing,if all this doesnt work, can i sue you,i have just added 60g off oats to my shake and its f,uckin disgusting,lol. i did drink it all though,


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

LoL I don't mind it. I sometimes use Ready Brek, that's easier to get down. I hear My Protein do finely ground oats. Have a look at them matey :thumb:


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

ye, i noticed they do, thanks pasta, ill just be a man and drink the stupid thing, lol i might take some new pics aswell


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah mate, do, I'm sure we'll see progress.

I know oats get a bit sloppy in a shake, but will be worth it when you're a hulk :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

completely agree mate there isn't much I wouldn't eat to get big LOL

Get some new pics up as a bench mark and then in a few months take some more an see how much progress you have made

You should be logging all your workout on here sets/reps/weight etc it's prob the best thing I've ever done with help from people on my journal I've put on over 10kg in body weight in about six months


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

does the camara lie, i took some pics,and i think they look the same as i did 4 months ago,although in the mirror i can see change, i will put my routine up here shorty tho,just going to eat some chicken and rice,lol.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Deleted because I am a complete nitwit and replied as if you were a woman!!!! Wrong section....sorry....hormones! lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sometimes the camera does lie mate but to be honest it's prob down to your diet eat big, get big then diet in the summer and you will be shocked with the change


----------

